
Bored of doing coding and programming - rajibguin
Hi, I do have experience more then 8+ years now being developer and DBA, its becoming boring and doesn&#x27;t seems to be interesting any more,Iam more into managerial stuffs, or interaction, can any one help me how to change and to what profile do I choice for future too.
======
uhhyeahdude
You have a thread with plenty of good advice already. Perhaps you can start
your changes by deleting this reworded post?

previous:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13735610](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13735610)

